# I need a place to go for parts



## DThies (Dec 8, 2004)

I just bought a 240sx and i am having a hard time finding parts for it so far i have needed not one but two alternators, an exhaust gasket, and a shock for the driver's side flip up headlight. I have found all the parts but almost everything is a special order part and I hate waiting for my $hit it sucks. So if anyone knows of anyplace where I can go to get parts or someone I can order parts through please let me know I am in Wisconsin.


Thanks
-Dustin :thumbup:


----------



## Marblecake (Jun 19, 2004)

Ebay had a set up flip up lights with everything. Autozone and basic places liek that should have stock parts. Theres tons of links on the forums for SR parts aswell.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

If you hate waiting for parts then you shouldn't have gotten a 240. Outside spark plugs and oil filters, you will most likely have to wait for your parts. I have a brand new exhaust gsatket if you need it. Of course it'll have to be shipped.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pacman said:


> If you hate waiting for parts then you shouldn't have gotten a 240. Outside spark plugs and oil filters, you will most likely have to wait for your parts. I have a brand new exhaust gsatket if you need it. Of course it'll have to be shipped.


nicely said.


----------



## DThies (Dec 8, 2004)

*waiting for parts*

I obviously knew i would be waiting for parts but 3 weeks for an alternator from autozone is extreme BS come on who wants to wait that long for something so small now i found a good guy to go to for parts if u ever need anything call 608-758-4411 ask for corey he will get u set up with everything u could ever need oh ya its called BOOSTED DEVELOPEMENT :loser:


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

DThies said:


> I obviously knew i would be waiting for parts but 3 weeks for an alternator from autozone is extreme BS come on who wants to wait that long for something so small now i found a good guy to go to for parts if u ever need anything call 608-758-4411 ask for corey he will get u set up with everything u could ever need oh ya its called BOOSTED DEVELOPEMENT :loser:


Down here in SC I have a mechanic that rebuilds altenators and starters for all vehicles. Try to look for someone that can rebuild altenators for you 240. Good luck.


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

does anyoane knows a good online shop who ship part to Europe (more exact to Romania) and have good price and also good shiping price.
parts for a 200SX with CA18DET engine


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

the fuk? zellx gave u advice and u flame him? who the fuk do you think YOU are? knock off the flaming before you piss us off

u started this thread on dec 8th, and assuming u ordered ur parts on dec 8th, ur parts should be in soon

ps. learn how to type using periods and commnas


----------



## DThies (Dec 8, 2004)

jeong said:


> the fuk? zellx gave u advice and u flame him? who the fuk do you think YOU are? knock off the flaming before you piss us off
> 
> u started this thread on dec 8th, and assuming u ordered ur parts on dec 8th, ur parts should be in soon
> 
> ps. learn how to type using periods and commnas


dude this is the lamest deal ever a bunch of guys talking about cars what a big sausage fest i bet there are a few cool guys in here but they arent talking at all only the fruitloops are talking and who is this guy to tell me how to type i bet i had a better gpa then this **** all four years of hs


----------

